# Maven Gig, Never Cars Available?



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm looking to start driving Uber and Lyft. Right now I am leaning towards only doing Lyft with Express Drive / Hertz rental. The reason is that my personal car doesn't qualify (2-door coupe), and the Uber/Lyft rental with Hertz limits you to just that one service (i.e. if I rent with Hertz through Lyft, I can only use the car for Lyft, etc.). Lyft is my primary since I've heard so many bad complaints about Uber and their exorbitant driver fees.

Ideally I would prefer Maven Gig as my rental choice so I can use both Uber and Lyft, but after 2 weeks of having the app, and refreshing it 100x a day, it tells me "There are currently no cars available to reserve in your market. Please check the app regularly, as additional cars are added as they become available to reserve."

Are there just no cars available in Boston? Does anyone know how to check "my market" in the app? Is it based off of my mailing address? I can't imagine how not a single car would show up for weeks after checking the app so frequently for availability.

Thanks


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

nj2bos said:


> I'm looking to start driving Uber and Lyft. Right now I am leaning towards only doing Lyft with Express Drive / Hertz rental. The reason is that my personal car doesn't qualify (2-door coupe), and the Uber/Lyft rental with Hertz limits you to just that one service (i.e. if I rent with Hertz through Lyft, I can only use the car for Lyft, etc.). Lyft is my primary since I've heard so many bad complaints about Uber and their exorbitant driver fees.
> 
> Ideally I would prefer Maven Gig as my rental choice so I can use both Uber and Lyft, but after 2 weeks of having the app, and refreshing it 100x a day, it tells me "There are currently no cars available to reserve in your market. Please check the app regularly, as additional cars are added as they become available to reserve."
> 
> ...


I had this issue in Boston for a long time.

Finally, one night a Chevy Bolt EV was listed. I booked it for the next day and drove it for a month.

Too much hassle going to a charging station and waiting an hour or two for a charge of 100-180 miles. But I needed income, so I had no choice.

If you go in person, that doesn't help, as he'll tell you to reserve through the app. Told me it's best to check Monday to Friday 7-10 in the a.m. Even when doing that, seems cars aren't available.

I returned the car after a month and got a gas car, older, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I had this issue in Boston for a long time.
> 
> Finally, one night a Chevy Bolt EV was listed. I booked it for the next day and drove it for a month.
> 
> ...


How were you able to get a gas car after you returned the ev, I mean were you actually able to book a swap before your ev expired?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

rideshareapphero said:


> How were you able to get a gas car after you returned the ev, I mean were you actually able to book a swap before your ev expired?


Couldn't do it through the app. Nothing was available

I told the manager I wanted a gas car, so he told me he'd have one for me the next week.

It was a 2015 at 56,000 miles but good enough.

I was told last week that Boston has received more vehicles. Not sure if it'll translate to more availability.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I recently downloaded & signed up for the Maven Gig app.
I've never seen anything but Bolt EVs available locally.
Range anxiety is a big issue for me re: EVs, as I normally work in the suburbs and can rack up serious miles far away from the (usually urban) charging stations. That being said, there are some Austin posters who like their EVs for driving for Uber, Lyft, and (maybe still?) RideAustin.


----------

